# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  4 Week D-BOL only results and pics!!

## jjfman

so guys i have just finished a 4 week dbol only cycle. I was running 40 mg each day. but before i started i made sure my diet was in shape and with the help of some of the guys on here and got a great workout routine, and absolutley NO ALCOHOL lol 
all improvements will be in red font

Stats
Age - 26
Height - 5ft 9
Weight 13st 3/ 185lbs 14st/196
BF% - i arent to sure between 10 and 15% at a guess, maybe u guys could 
estimate??

Measurements (inches)
Chest - 43.2 44
Bicep - 15.5 16
Forearm - 12.5 13
Thigh - 24.1 25.6
Calf - 16.3 17

Lifts
BB bench press - 100kg/220lbs 110kg/242lbs
DB shoulder press - 27.5kg/60lbs 35kg/77.2lbs 
EZ bar preacher curl - 50kg/110lbs 55kg/121lbs
Deadlift - 130kg/286lbs 150kg/330lbs
Squats - 140kg/308lbs 155kg/342lbs


i didnt sufffer from any sides whilst taking the dbol and i didnt see or feel any bloating. along with the dbol i loaded up on vitamin c and drank a small glass of grapefruit juice 15-20 minutes before taking it because experiments have shown it may increase the absorbtion of the dbol. 

any comments or quiestions welcomed, cheers guys.

----------


## jjfman

sorry some pics didnt post here they are, black and white pics are after the cycle.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

No one will be able to see any improvement from the pics, first because of the whole black and white pics and second because the pics are taken in different views. Have a buddy take the exact same pics as the first ones and get rid of the black and white pics.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Are you really fvcking 16?? OMG you are gonna screw your body up so bad!

----------


## jjfman

holy shit i didnt see i put 16!!! im 26 lol typing error 

i know the pics are pretty crappy but i think a few gains are noticeable

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

You look thicker, but it is hard to tell.

----------


## jjfman

ill try taking some more that are in the same place

----------


## jjfman

Looking for some feedback please guys

----------


## underworldmagic

> Looking for some feedback please guys


Your looking good man, keep us updated as to how much of the gains you keep because running dbol alone tends to give you gains fast and you loose them just as fast....taking from personal experience when i was a noob. 

You didnt say anything about your liver support supplements? what were you taking, milk thistle or liv.52? you can get it cheap from ebay or liv-52.co.uk

----------


## big l

good job bro. I thought you were 16 too. Jesus.

----------


## jjfman

I know I panicked when I saw I put 16 lol 
i was running milk thislte aklthe way through and carrying it on through my pct.

As for keeping my gains, I know some will be water but what got the muscle keeps the muscle right?? So training, rest and dieting as good as or better hen when I cycled should keep them.

----------


## lovbyts

You know it's not hard to EDIT that 16 because anyone who bothers to read your first post will see that and WTF? Why is this not deleted. 

Please change that so it's not the main subject of discussion.

----------


## bifda

good job mate.
nows the time to bump up your calories and hit the weights hard for 4 weeks.

----------


## jjfman

Ive edited that out

cheers bifda I'm doin my best to bump things up tyin to eat evey 3 hours at work I've been sneaking off to the staff room and eating a sandwhich or a piece of chicken to get them calories in haha

----------


## Bertuzzi

Thanks for posting the cycle results. I followed your other post all the way, as I was interested in trying this cycle myself. I think you got good results and its awesome that you didn't experience any sides.

I am curious though, do you think you'd ever run this cycle again, or after trying it do you feel you can get better results based on another cycle ie; Anavar only, Test E + Var or Test E + Dbol ?

----------


## jjfman

No problem mate glad to hear you've kept following.

I think I would definayley run this again but yes I do think you can get better results with an injectable base. One of the main negatives I felt from
the dbol only was that it was such a short cycle but with the gains I made in a short time and experiencing no sides I can't complian lol 

I am definayley going to be running anavar I'm the near future and I am considering stacking it with sustanon on a clean bulk cycle.

Asfor running the dbol only again it'll most likely be done when I'm looking to bump up a few pounds or push myself on to lift more weight etc
you should know that if you are going to run a dbol only you will make much better gains than people say if you are 100% commited like I was I had no alcohol followed a strict diet,training plan and sleep pattern to give myself every chance of growing, and it worked for me  :Big Grin:  

Any questions about anything to do with the cycle feel free to ask

----------


## joesaltguy

hey bro interested in trying this quick cycle as well, I would like to know if you kept your results in about a month or so, maybe you could update us

----------


## jjfman

Yeah I think that's what most people are interested in. But yeah I'll keep you all posted on how my gains go so make sure u keep looking on here.

----------


## melloboi

nice gains bro, interested to see wat pct u ran/running though

----------


## doctorb325

I'm going to be completely honest with you my friend...i shudder at the idea of a d/bol only cycle, and i want to see how what percentage of these gains you still have after 3 months.

----------


## amcon

good job... fyi - water retention is not all bad... it has some good effects... keep up the good work


but test and dbol would have been a great cycle

----------


## amcon

here my analogy of taking dbol only... in a cycle

it is like a 5th grader going to college... are they prepaired for college no, but, the 5th grader will learn some things ... not as much as if he was better prepaired.

dbol with test would have blown you mind!!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

are these the results after pct?

----------


## jackd1509

Great gains, I been thinking about dianabol For a while, only thing stopping me is an actual source. ..

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Great gains, I been thinking about dianabol For a while, only thing stopping me is an actual source. ..


Here fishy fishy fishy......

----------


## bxruger

> Great gains, I been thinking about dianabol For a while, only thing stopping me is an actual source. ..


Me too i can't find a good source

----------


## mg1228

whats ur weight now? i guess under 190---be honest

----------


## jjfman

I'm currently 190 but I'm on a cutting diet and have been for 3 weeks and have shed some body fat lost around 4-5lbs fat. 
I haisn't just kept gains I've imprved for example my biceps were 16 inches wen I finished the cycle they are now 16.3Inches. Bench was 110kg now 115kg so I'm still raising I think it is due to the hard dieting I have been doing. I have had a good amount of consistent protein and good carbs and fat in my diet and it is really working so before I cycle anything again I'm going to keep at my diet and see what gains I can make from that.

----------


## mg1228

sweet---diet is everthing--good for u

got any recent pics?

----------


## jjfman

Thanks alot bro, I'm doing a log here of my cutting progress with pics ther is some on ther from 1 week ago then ther will be further up dates every 2-3weeks, here's the link

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422410

I've been loooking through your thread and see you did a serious cut I was like WOWso good job on that and any tips you can post up for me on my cutting log will be highly appreciated.

----------


## mg1228

ok yea i saw that--i can def tell a diff in the 2 pics--only two weeks too

sounds like u got it down for now---if the fatloss slows maybe i could help tweak ur diet

thanks for the props im my cut

----------


## basketball1515

what did you use in your pct on this cycle? about to do the same cycle.

----------


## badmoto

Sorry but why don't you just throw in some Test? I ended up doing a Turinabol only cycle due to some dickheads selling me bunk test prop and the gains didn't stick like they normally do with some test. I just feel I didn't get all from it that I could have. I gotta say though, your gains are very noticeable, hope you retain a fair amount.

----------


## stack_it

This post is six months old ^^^^

----------


## badmoto

> This post is six months old ^^^^


Guess it is, I just looked at the date of the last poster. Time to recycle.

----------


## Reaver.

Question...Why is your deadlift weaker then your squat? lol

----------

